# Trail Cam Pics



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

I always like looking at pics on here so I thought I would try something. If you have a trail cam picture or a kill picture of a deer this year (2008-2009 season) lets load it up just to see what is out there. To keep the size of the Post down only put up one picture (choose your best). Lets try to keep it to to our local state (Alabama and Florida). Also lets keep the locations that the deer are asecret just to keep everyone happy. I will start... This picture was taken in Florida...


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

These arein Florida, God I can't wait til this weekend - in fact, will now try to hunt every afternoon!!! 



















Sorry, had to edit - shoulda read all of Chad's post before I started slinging up pics!!! :doh But had to share 2 - sorry guys!


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

7mm,

That first Pic you have looks likea realy good deer. now all you need is for hime to come out during the daylight and:blownaway......


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

I know right?!? Man, I saw that when I finallygot in tonight and was thrilled. I had met another PFF member to make a purchase of a Benchmade 9100, so was late getting in. Plugged my card in and it was the first pic - man I could not have been happier! Called my 14 y/o son in to see and was was stoked! He said "I am so going to be in the woods with you on Saturday dad!" Man, that is what it is all about - seeing him light uplike that! I just hope the old boyis not right in the head and makes the mistake of showing himself during the daylight hours!!!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pic in Alabama, too late this year, hated to shoot him anyway w/ those crappy browtines. I think he is pretty mature though w/ thick chest and little arch in the back


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

This buck was harvested on our Lease in Cantonment/Molino. 9-point, 20" wide, scored 112 5/8".










Ed


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had to post 2, these have been posted before, the 12 point was killed last weekend.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Trail cam pics. Had to post two. Never seen during daylight.























Kill pic. 8 point 146-3/8 gross. 19-3/4" wide w/8" brow tines.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Some Florida bucks. They have been posted before. Yet to see them in daylight hours. I say we start hunting them at night for a few years to switch them back from being so nocturnal. Just Kidding.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL YEAH MAN! I got some new pics of the big guy I posted above - this time clear as a bell...what you guys think - how big ya think this fella is???? I am frigan about to die to be hangin from a tree tomorrow afternoon, and my son is begging me to camp over night tomorrowso we can be in extra early, gotta love his enthusiasm! lol 



















Need I even say how excited I am about this weekend???? Now just to get him to show his face during daylight! :banghead


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

7mm

Thats a big bodied deer and awesome horns. Good to see that he is sticking around now that the rut is calming down.

skullworks

What state are those deer from? Florida or Alabama? That is a huge eight point. Really cool how they curl in.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cmt23cmt23 (2/5/2009)*7mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...






They are from Alabama.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

The pics are from Florida(NW Escambia)...however, as you will see the temps are not right - second I40 that the temps are way off - but as long as it takes good pics...who cares! lol


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is our biggest buck on camera. From Holmes county!


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Man all the pics. make me want to break down and get a trail cam.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I video taped this deer for 30 minutes on Monday. This trailcam picture was on Wednesday, He chipped off his right browtine since I had videoed him. I passed him hoping my wife will geta crack at him.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Kilroy that is a dandy! Good luck to your wife, hope she gets that STUD!


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

inkilroy

Now that is love right there........


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is my favorite, and he is still breathing and breeding.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *bms (2/7/2009)*Kilroy that is a dandy! Good luck to your wife, hope she gets that STUD!


We gave it a try today, but with a full moon and warm weather I was surprised we saw all we did. We had 10 does, 8 yearling's , and 1 small 8 pnt. come into the plot. The does were totally relaxed and the 8 pnt. fed among them and never checked a single one. I think we are in the lull right now. Buck's are back to working scrapes on our lease. Here's another look at him. We're not giving up yet!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

A LA buck ....killed by a Floridian......

Before....










After....










THat's Micha Mixon--Jamielu's son!!!

George


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Escambia County Alabama


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

old lucky has almost made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










This is the biggest body sized deer i have ever seen in Florida


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

dads 11pt










after










shot this buck openingday of FL bow.. hit him high and never found him


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

here's a couple from this year in N.W. Florida


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

man those are some nice deer


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very fine FL bucks!! i think if i had bucks like that in my area id never get out of the treestand..


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that is what I like to see.I blow away by what I'm seeing :blownaway I love to see some big trophy Southern deer. Thanks to all of you guys and keep them coming....

:letsdrink

:hoppingmad


----------



## mossyhead (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some more from Alabama. I know you only wanted a couple but I figured everyone was enjoying this!:letsdrink


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

> *jamesm1976 (2/9/2009)*Escambia County Alabama




He looks like a red stag with a set of whitetail horns... What kind of cross breeding you doin over there??? 

LOL 

Good Buck...

:blownaway


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are a couple from FL last year - before, during (date is wrong, it was 2 days after I got the original pic), and after:

The bottom pic is my brothers from last year, i'll try to post the trail cam when I get it from him


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Just because deer season is over doesn't mean the fun has to end!!! Still some good hunting to be done.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *jamesm1976 (2/9/2009)*Escambia County Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>
> 
> 
> > *jamesm1976 (2/9/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>Escambia County Alabama
> ...


----------

